

Hi HN: Are you interested in online gaming? - F50V12

I am almost done building a new type of online game (think more like gambling, less like checkers) and I'd like to get some advice from the community on how I should get the word out when I'm done. I've thought about using affiliate programs. What do you think?
======
sabj
Is it a game with profit-earning potential involved for the players, that kind
of gambling? I have to say affiliate programs in that context would make me
nervous of the sketch-factor.

If it's good, it will spread well via word of mouth - especially when starting
out.

~~~
F50V12
Yes, players have the potential to make money with every round. But the
expectancy is in my favor.

